# pb son, /dev/dsp manquant..

## hakcess

bonjour tt le monde,

j'ai une fois de plus besoin d'un coup de main   :Rolling Eyes: 

en installant les drivers pour mon AC'97 je me suis rendu compte que le fichier /dev/dsp n'existait pas sur mon système. Sachant que ce fichier n'est qu'un lien, j'ai cherché /dev/sound/dsp et la surprise, il n'existe pas non plus!!

Comment créer ce fichier? Est-ce que j'ai raté qqchose durant l'install?

#amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or Directory

Merci

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Est ceq ue tu as bien activé la gestion du son dans le noyau?

Et si c'est en module, est ce que tu as bien chargé le module correspondant?

----------

## Tucs

si tu as activé le support du son dans le noyau, installes les drivers alsa.

----------

## hakcess

en fait, mon pb provenait du script alsastart..

En effet il ne chargeait pas le module snd-intel8x0 (ma carte est une AC97) car les dépendances de modules n'étaient pas respectées (OK c pas clair mais jme comprends)

J'ai résolu le problème en trouvant l'ordre dans lequel il faut charger les modules, et dans /etc/modules.autoload:

soundcore

snd

snd-timer

snd-pcm

snd-seq-device

snd-seq

snd-rawmidi

snd-ac97-codec

snd-mpu401-uart

snd-intel8x0

snd-mixer-oss

snd-pcm-oss

et hop ca marche g le son..

Maintenant, c'est vrai que j'aimerais bien pouvoir faire marcher le script de demarrage dans init.d, ca me permettrait de decharger ces modules sans le faire a la main a chaque fois (hé, le linuxien est fénéant non?)   :Cool: 

lol

Encore une fois merci pour votre aide, maintenant jvais essayer de repondre au question plutot que d'en poser..

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *hakcess wrote:*   

> Encore une fois merci pour votre aide, maintenant jvais essayer de repondre au question plutot que d'en poser..

 

En même temps si personne ne posait de questions, je ne pense pas que ce forum serait très vivant   :Wink: 

----------

## pounard

c bien vrai ! hésitez pas a poser des questions qui servent a rien mais pas trop ! j' apprends trop de truc en lisant des posts au hazard !

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Les questions ne servent jamais à rien.

Elles permettent de faire progresser tout le monde, celui qui pose la question quand il a une réponse, et celui qui réponds, qui fait fonctionner sa mémoire  :Smile: 

Donc même si une question paraît bête je trouve qu'il faut pas hésiter à la poser...

----------

## pounard

oué je suis d' accord, longue vie aux forums comme celui ci qui ne sont pas la pour rien !!!

d' ailleurs si qqun vois ce msg, allez vous sur irc, si oui quels servers et quels chans, et si il existe un chan gentoo sur n' importe kel server, que je puisse me joindre a vous !!! ou tout simplement se regrouper et ptete meme se poser des questions en direct  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Cf. http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/irc.xml

Tout y est dit.

Perso je n'y ai jamais encore mis les pieds, donc je ne connais pas du tout leur fréquentation, mais ça peut être sympa...

----------

## hakcess

Bon ben alors d'accord jposerai plein de question  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## vibidoo

 *Quote:*   

>  hakcess :
> 
> en fait, mon pb provenait du script alsastart.. 
> 
> En effet il ne chargeait pas le module snd-intel8x0 (ma carte est une AC97) car les dépendances de modules n'étaient pas respectées (OK c pas clair mais jme comprends) 
> ...

 

tu l'as trouvé ou ton sript alsastart ? car j'ai à peu près le même problème .

Mais il y a des modules que tu décris snd , snd-timer ... qui ne sont pas reconnus quand je lance un insmod

----------

## sergio

En fait il n'y a pas de script "alsastart' mais un script "alsasound" qui se trouve dans le répertoire /etc/init.d

Mais avec alsa comme avec tous les modules, il faut penser à vérifier son fichier "/etc/modules.conf" et en particulier la section qui est commentée dans le fichier d'origine et qui se nomme #ALSA Portion

Décommenter la portion et preciser le bon module

sur la ligne 

```

alias snd-card-0 <module>

```

Décommente aussi la portion "OSS/Free Portion" si tu utilise l'émulation OSS avec ALSA

Il n'est pas nécessaire de charger les modules dans le fichier /etc/modules.autoload si le fichier /etc/modules.conf est correctement paramétré (voir la doc ALSA à ce sujet)...

A+

----------

## vibidoo

voici mon fichier /etc/modules.d/alsa

```

 Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.conf,v 1.3 2002/06/24 18:05:58 agenkin Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

options snd snd_major=116 snd_cards_limit=1

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

```

je pense avoir suivi le guide ALSA

Mais ,en fait j'arrive pas à editer le fichier modules.conf . sous la console

Et sous KDE , je le vois plus !!

----------

## sergio

Commence par lancer (sous root)

```

update-modules

```

et vérifie que les lignes du fichier /etc/modules.d/alsa montent bien dans

/etc/modules.conf

Vérifie les modules chargés en faisant un 'cat /proc/modules', et vérifie la présence si ALSA est démarré et que n'a pas de son d'un répertoire "asound" sous /proc (n'essaye pas de le créer à la main)

Si tu a des messages d'erreur (au démarrage ou avec modprobe) place-les dans tes post suivants...

Note : ton fichier /etc/modules.d/alsa semble bon...

Si les modules se chargent mais que tu n'a pas de son 

Essaye aussi :

```

alsamixer (augmente le son au max, puis quitte)

alsactl store 0

```

et renvoi nous les traces de l'écran 

A+

----------

## vibidoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> et vérifie que les lignes du fichier /etc/modules.d/alsa montent bien dans 
> 
> /etc/modules.conf 
> ...

 

update -modules déjà éffectué ,

mais j'arrive pas à accéder à /etc/modules.conf

----------

## sergio

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> update -modules déjà éffectué ,
> 
> mais j'arrive pas à accéder à /etc/modules.conf

 

Développe un petit peu !!

Problème de permissions ? 

Normalement les permission de /etc/modules.conf sont 644 (-rw-r--r--)

Le propriétaire (owner et group) doit être root !!

Ton fichier modules.conf est il vérolé ?

Si tu n'arrive pas à lire /etc/modules.conf en étant root c'est un problème très génant : le script alsasound se sert du contenu de ce fichier pour charger le(s) bon module(s)

----------

## vibidoo

Je log toujours en root , donc pour les permissions ça doit être OK .

En mode console lorsque je fais un LS mo*

je vois mon fichier modules.conf en 

```

modules.conf .

```

alors qu'un fichier éditable je le vois : ex : /etc/modules.d/alsa

```

alsa

```

Il y a un espace puis un point à la suite de modules.conf !!

Peut il être vérolé ?

----------

## sergio

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il y a un espace puis un point à la suite de modules.conf !!
> 
> Peut il être vérolé ?

 

C'est pas le fichier qui vérolé c'est son nom...

commence par récopier le fichier modules.conf comme ceci:

```

cp modules.conf?? modules.orig

```

Vérifie en faisant un 'ls -1 modules.*' que tu as bien :

modules.orig

modules.conf .

more modules.orig (pour voir s'il est correct, surtout lisible)

Faut savoir sous gentoo que tu peut supprimer le fichier /etc/modules.conf et le faire régénerer avec update-modules

donc :

```

rm modules.conf??

modules-update

ls -1 modules.con*

```

Si tu obtient encore 'modules.conf .' à la place de 'modules.conf' je pense que c'est ton package 'base-layout' qui est vérolé (un post était passé dans ce sens sur www.gentoofr.org dans ce cas :

```

emerge rsync

emerge -u base-layout

emerge clean

```

A+

----------

## vibidoo

Je viens de faire 

emerge rsync

emerge -u baselayout

emerge clean .

Car en fasaint un Update-modules , le fichier modules.conf était toujours pas correcte .

Mais maintenant que les les "emerge " sont passés correctement , je peux plus créer mon fichier modules.cof 

car la commande update-modules semble ne plus exister ( no such file or directory)

----------

## sergio

Un reboot s'impose après un "emerge baselayout", le fichier /etc/modules.conf sera regénéré au démarrage...

Mais avant : n'oublie pas de faire un 'etc-update' car des fichiers de configuration on peut être changés...

Suis les indications de etc-update : il t'affiche les différences entre le fichier d'origine et le nouveau fichier tu peut choisir d'ignorer les modifications, de les appliquer ou de ne les appliquer qu'en partie...

Sois minutieux lors de cette phase...

note que le script update-modules doit se trouver dans le répertoire /sbin

Si tu as suivi mes directives tu dois avoir aussi le fichier /etc/modules.orig tu peut le remettre en place avec 

```

cp /etc/modules.orig /etc/modules.conf

```

A+

----------

## vibidoo

Ok c'est bon 

j'ai du refaire un

# env ALSA_CARDS='intel8x0' emerge alsa-driver

Car au reboot il m'affichait qu'il ne pouvait pas faire un modprobe sur snd-intel8x0.

Merci 

au fait malgré les " emerge " j 'ai toujours mon modules.conf .  avec ce foutu point 

Mais ça passe !! allez comprendre

----------

## vibidoo

Encore une chose , pour les tests selon la doc il faut faire 

# amixer set Master 100 unmute

# amixer set PCM 100 unmute

mais le son ne marchait toujours pas .

Donc ensuite j'ai fait 

# amixer set Headphone 100 unmute 

et là c'est OK !!!!!!!!!

----------

